# South African Looking For Work in Edmonton, Alberta.



## Tynoxes (Aug 24, 2012)

Greetings,

Bit of back story. I did have a job interview a while back, but after I was told that they are really interested in hiring me, I got an email a few days later saying there is no point in continuing since the LMO process will just be turned down. More information on my previous topic here in the same forum called "LMO Flags?".

In any case, I am back looking for a job in the Edmonton area. My most notable experience is that I have almost 3 years experience in running my own computer repair business now. Sadly, I only completed one out of four year college degree in computer related courses due to family problems. I would like something similar, but I am up for anything, especially after getting thrown to the side.

Another note, my girlfriend lives in Edmonton, (yes I know, taking long distance to a new level ). We have been trying for a while now to get work for me and thought we finally got a lucky break with the previous job offer, saldy not. 

Can anyone advice good places to start looking for work?
Or have any other options for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Tynoxes said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Bit of back story. I did have a job interview a while back, but after I was told that they are really interested in hiring me, I got an email a few days later saying there is no point in continuing since the LMO process will just be turned down. More information on my previous topic here in the same forum called "LMO Flags?".
> 
> ...


Hi,

Here in Edmonton, there's an urgent need of: Carpenters, drywallers, painters, roofers, plumbers, electricians, truck drivers, asbestos abatement specialists, cooks, live-in caregivers, highly skilled project managers, oilfield workers, etc.

Nonetheless, hasn't your girlfriend established a professional network in this small city yet?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Tynoxes (Aug 24, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here in Edmonton, there's an urgent need of: Carpenters, drywallers, painters, roofers, plumbers, electricians, truck drivers, asbestos abatement specialists, cooks, live-in caregivers, highly skilled project managers, oilfield workers, etc.
> 
> ...


Sadly not and all the jobs you mention, I have no experience in. My skills and experience range with computer related jobs.

Now and then we hear about an opening, but seems like when businesses hear LMO's will be needed, they take back the offer sadly


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Tynoxes said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Bit of back story. I did have a job interview a while back, but after I was told that they are really interested in hiring me, I got an email a few days later saying there is no point in continuing since the LMO process will just be turned down. More information on my previous topic here in the same forum called "LMO Flags?".
> 
> ...


Can you come visit your girlfriend here in Edmonton and look for a job while here?


Have you sent your resume to many places here in Edmonton?
Afterall, IT exists in every business or organization.

Have you looked at job opportunities online for Edmonton?

Has your girlfriend looked for you?

We live in a computer world now, IT jobs are available everywhere.

Try some of the above.

Regards, GoldDragon


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

Sounds as though she is Canadian and you are living in South Africa.

If that's the case, and you and your girlfriend have lived together for a year, chances are she can sponsor you. Alternatively you could get married, assuming that's what you want, and she could spponsor you. Then you would not need to worry about LMO's.

There are some employers in Alberta that have pre-approvedLMO's but they tend to be in hospitality-related areas so if you can work in one of those roles instead of in IT and are prepared to llve in Banff/Lake Louise type areas for a while that might work.


----------

